# HELP! I need somebody!



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Well, I know many of you are going to tell me I'm stupid or something like that but the truth is that I don't like baroque/classical era pieces. I don't know why. Maybe I'm too futuristic or something like that. The point is that I enjoy minimalism and ambient music. Also I find Cage and Stockhausen's pieces to be really interesting to me and Rachmaninoff/Ravel are among my favorites. Would you recommend to me some composers according to my taste? I'm a huge fan of Radiohead, Aphex Twin, Brian Eno, Philip Glass and Steve Reich. :lol:


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Jeremy Soule, the composer of Skyrim and many other award winning games has some of the best ambient music ever created in the 21st century in my opinion, heres some examples;


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

Maybe No. 5 in this guide might help:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/better/culture/how-you-can-get-into-classical-music-a-beginners-guide/


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

> I don't like baroque/classical era pieces. I don't know why. Maybe I'm too futuristic or something like that. The point is that I enjoy minimalism and ambient music.


Listen and enjoy the music you like.

*'De gustibus non est disputandum'*

Everybody's happy.

That's all that needs be said on the matter of personal taste.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Ralfy said:


> Maybe No. 5 in this guide might help:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/better/culture/how-you-can-get-into-classical-music-a-beginners-guide/


Thanks  I'll check it out!


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

JamieHoldham said:


> Jeremy Soule, the composer of Skyrim and many other award winning games has some of the best ambient music ever created in the 21st century in my opinion, heres some examples;


So sweet! I'll check it out! Thanks a lot!


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Metairie Road said:


> Listen and enjoy the music you like.
> 
> *'De gustibus non est disputandum'*
> 
> ...


That's very true! I have met people who said I'm stupid and see it as a blasphemy just because I don't enjoy baroque/classical era pieces right now. Maybe I will dig those pieces one day but music is to enjoy, to feel, to think. It's a matter of personal taste as you say.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Are you starting from the perspective that you're supposed to enjoy pretty much everything from an era or it's not for you? If so, I'd adopt the belief instead that there are relatively few great pieces in every era, and then try to find those. You're probably missing out if you're ignoring entire eras based on not liking some or most of it.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Chordalrock said:


> Are you starting from the perspective that you're supposed to enjoy pretty much everything from an era or it's not for you? If so, I'd adopt the belief instead that there are relatively few great pieces in every era, and then try to find those. You're probably missing out if you're ignoring entire eras based on not liking some or most of it.


Good point! I second that! Everything has its cool.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

If you like Rachmaninoff/Ravel, you may well also like Scriabin and Debussy.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

PresenTense said:


> Well, I know many of you are going to tell me I'm stupid or something like that but the truth is that I don't like baroque/classical era pieces. I don't know why. Maybe I'm too futuristic or something like that. The point is that I enjoy minimalism and ambient music. Also I find Cage and Stockhausen's pieces to be really interesting to me and Rachmaninoff/Ravel are among my favorites. Would you recommend to me some composers according to my taste? I'm a huge fan of Radiohead, Aphex Twin, Brian Eno, Philip Glass and Steve Reich. :lol:


I suggest that you bypass baroque and classical and try some gothic music, maybe Condrad Paumann's Incipit Fundamentum from the Buxheimer Orgelbuch.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

You might enjoy Nik Bartsch who records for ECM. I don't know what genre in fits into, but it has elements of minimalism.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

brianvds said:


> If you like Rachmaninoff/Ravel, you may well also like Scriabin and Debussy.


And Medtner, and Roussel.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

PresenTense said:


> Well, I know many of you are going to tell me I'm stupid or something like that but the truth is that I don't like baroque/classical era pieces. I don't know why. Maybe I'm too futuristic or something like that. The point is that I enjoy minimalism and ambient music. Also I find Cage and Stockhausen's pieces to be really interesting to me and Rachmaninoff/Ravel are among my favorites. Would you recommend to me some composers according to my taste? I'm a huge fan of Radiohead, Aphex Twin, Brian Eno, Philip Glass and Steve Reich. :lol:


I'm right there with you.

I do not like very much classical music pre 1910 (or thereabouts). That is my sensibilities, I can't help what I like.

In the Glass or Reich vein, you might want to give Daniel Lentz a try.

See what you think of this:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

PresenTense said:


> Well, I know many of you are going to tell me I'm stupid or something like that but the truth is that I don't like baroque/classical era pieces. I don't know why. Maybe I'm too futuristic or something like that. The point is that I enjoy minimalism and ambient music. Also I find Cage and Stockhausen's pieces to be really interesting to me and Rachmaninoff/Ravel are among my favorites. Would you recommend to me some composers according to my taste? I'm a huge fan of Radiohead, Aphex Twin, Brian Eno, Philip Glass and Steve Reich. :lol:


Go to the Bandcamp page of the NY-based label Cantaloupe Music. I suspect you might like quite a lot of their catalogue.
https://cantaloupemusic.bandcamp.com/music


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Glad to find someone in the same cloud as me


----------



## WaterRat (May 19, 2015)

PresenTense said:


> Well, I know many of you are going to tell me I'm stupid or something like that but the truth is that I don't like baroque/classical era pieces. I don't know why. Maybe I'm too futuristic or something like that. The point is that I enjoy minimalism and ambient music. Also I find Cage and Stockhausen's pieces to be really interesting to me and Rachmaninoff/Ravel are among my favorites. Would you recommend to me some composers according to my taste? I'm a huge fan of Radiohead, Aphex Twin, Brian Eno, Philip Glass and Steve Reich. :lol:


I suggest giving Glenn Branca a try. By turns ambient, lyrical, and occasionally veering into rock, he may be more to your liking.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

WaterRat said:


> I suggest giving Glenn Branca a try. By turns ambient, lyrical, and occasionally veering into rock, he may be more to your liking.


Duuuuude, that was sick as hell. I really loved it <3 Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

I find this piece really beautiful:


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

For minimalism (defined broadly) you might try Morton Feldman. I like the Piano and String Quartet best.

Also - what about jumping back a millennium and trying Gregorian Chant or later medieval music?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The OP is a Candidate for Coventry.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

The OP is a Candidate for Club Eddie


----------



## Mahlerite555 (Aug 27, 2016)

eddierukiddingvarese said:


> the op is a candidate for club eddie


EDDIE R U KISSING VARESE. John.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Mahlerite555 said:


> EDDIE R U KISSING VARESE. John.


Kissing is one word for it ......


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Ultimately it doesn't really matter what others think. I'm not all that fond of Baroque music myself. I can enjoy brief periods of it, but cannot stand listening for extended periods. I'm more fond of the Classical era but even that can get wearisome in many of the Classical era symphonies. I find much more enjoyment in the concerto and chamber music of the period. My favorite is the Romantic era, but I also enjoy some modern. I don't let others dictate to me what I should and should not be enjoying. Everyone is wired differently and so what you may like I may not. So what? Obviously we all enjoy when we can connect with others with similar tastes but if we all had exactly the same tastes in music this forum would get pretty boring really fast. Perhaps in time, and exposure, you will find that pieces you once thought you didn't like will become some of your favorite pieces. Only time will tell. Just enjoy what you do and be passionate about it. That's all that matters.

Kevin


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ukko said:


> The OP is a Candidate for Coventry.


Post of the day .


----------

